# The Catch of the Day



## mish (May 13, 2005)

Who ordered the Salmon?

http://www.holylemon.com/content.php?id=3


----------



## AllenOK (May 13, 2005)

OMG!  I haven't seen that one in ages!  There used to be a website where you could download commercials, and that one was #1 for months!


----------



## mish (May 13, 2005)

I laughed my you know what off. We must have the same sense of humor.  You remembered the pic of the "au natural" ebay seller taking a photo of his merchandise with his reflection on the tea kettle. (Think that was you.)


----------



## norgeskog (May 13, 2005)

mish you made my day, roflmao.  And I live in salmon country.


----------

